# Who's switched to newer parts?



## xconcepts (Jan 4, 2009)

Who here has switched out to newer parts as far as the drum brakes to pads and etc. I'm trying to decide if, since I'm keeping the 66 not just restoring to sell or anything if it would be in my interest to update a few parts. Any suggestions besides the brakes? Maybe an electric fan for cooling? I'm not the brightest with mechanics either, lol so don't :shutme


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

The only things I have updated is the air cleaners, the AM/FM radio, and an MSD ignition unit. Other then those, it's stock. Disks would be nice, and a master with more then just one line would be sweet too, but I just can't bring myself to doing it!


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

MSD ignition, SSBC disk brakes up front, Moser 12 bolt rear w/3:42 gears. Do the brakes if nothing else.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Front disc upgrade is a non-invasive change that can be reversed without permanent damage and is sensible. I plan to do that to both the GTO, if I ever get it, and my 67 Camaro but I would like to use original 4 piston calipers to keep it period correct. I don't believe discs were an option on a 66, so the less expensive single caliper changeover would be just as effective. If you are running 14" wheels, they may need to changed as well to 15" for newer calipers. Aftermarket drop spindles can create wheel to tie rod clearance issues as well.

On the electric fan, it may help low speed cruising/parade temps but if you aren't having cooling issues now, it really isn't a necessity. It will make a few more hp available but you won't notice it unless you are using it for drag racing. An aluminum radiator is a more effective cure for temp problems related to an old/plugged radiator.

An upgrade to electronic ignition is always good. It provides more voltage capabilities for a hotter spark and better burning of the fuel. It is also maintenance free like a modern car. There are conversions for the stock distributor that leave it looking like original and stock looking coils with much more voltage output.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

TMP nailed it. But I'm with Rukee. Drum brakes and single masters are outa sight! All my buddies have converted to discs, but I'm staying pure.....at least until my brakes fail me!!!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Some of us love livin on the edge!!


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

At risk of hijacking I'd like to hear the value of the MSD ignition.

I've got an Accel HEI distributor/coil and wonder if I should consider the MSD.:confused

Thanks,
Rick the Pesty Novice


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

An MSD will wake up any classic engine! It's Multiple Spark Discharge. Besides being hotter spark it also sparks the plug more then once per compression stoke to more completely burn the fuel and increase HP. It can use the original points distributor and removes the voltage going through the points and instead just monitors resistance through them to fire the coil making the points last forever. I made a plate to mount the MSD unit to and hides it inbetween the inner and outer fender.


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

Rukee said:


> An MSD will wake up any classic engine! It's Multiple Spark Discharge. Besides being hotter spark it also sparks the plug more then once per compression stoke to more completely burn the fuel and increase HP. It can use the original points distributor and removes the voltage going through the points and instead just monitors resistance through them to fire the coil making the points last forever. I made a plate top mount the MSD unit to and hides it inbetween the inner and outer fender.


I did a little reading on it and it looks pretty simple to install.

They are reccomending the MSD6A at $189.

Sound right?


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

geeteeohguy said:


> TMP nailed it. But I'm with Rukee. Drum brakes and single masters are outa sight! All my buddies have converted to discs, but I'm staying pure.....at least until my brakes fail me!!!


You're right, Jeff, for those who want to stay true to the pedigree, drums worked for millions of cars before disc. On my Camaro, I did do a correct vacuum booster upgrade to the drums for now. Manual drums just don't feel right after so many years of power discs...:willy:



Rukee said:


> An MSD will wake up any classic engine! It's Multiple Spark Discharge. Besides being hotter spark it also sparks the plug more then once per compression stoke to more completely burn the fuel and increase HP. It can use the original points distributor and removes the voltage going through the points and instead just monitors resistance through them to fire the coil making the points last forever. I made a plate to mount the MSD unit to and hides it inbetween the inner and outer fender.


I'm gonna have to look into that. I didn't know they have a conversion that retained the points. All I ever see is the huge box screwed to the firewall and big distributors that look very out of place in these cars. I'm still running points in both the Camaro and Chevelle and I'm sure the distributor I get in the GTO will be stock as well. Maybe I can get a "quantity" discount....:rofl:
As a sidenote, I was in Auburn's site the other day and see they now have rebuildable posi carriers. I've always advised against them because they were a non-rebuildable cone style posi in the past. Hmmmmm....I guess the old dog still has to learn new things. Dang technology just keeps changing...


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Koppster said:


> At risk of hijacking I'd like to hear the value of the MSD ignition.
> 
> I've got an Accel HEI distributor/coil and wonder if I should consider the MSD.:confused
> 
> ...



You already have the advantages of electronic ignition and a hotter coil. I don't know if you would see much improvement going to the multiple spark. It might be something to consider later after all the other areas of concern have been addressed.

Summit and Jegs both have the MSD6A for $171.00 and a Mallory unit that sounds identical for $150.00


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

Thanks Mitch...btw, we're in the middle of another winter freeze here...73 degrees today. I was forced to drive the Goat to work. arty:


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Koppster said:


> Thanks Mitch...btw, we're in the middle of another winter freeze here...73 degrees today. I was forced to drive the Goat to work. arty:


I'd be driving the Harley in shirt sleeves if it was 73° here.....

We hit 42° on Saturday and I thought about digging it out and then remembered the battery was junk. I meant to get a new one last year.... Dang thing only lasted 8 years. Seems I'm buying at least one battery every year around here with 14 vehicles/tools that use one.

It's a balmy 7° right now but we are looking at a heat wave coming in on Thursday. It should be in the lower 30's again...


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Yeah! It`s above zero...We can ditch the jackets! 

I almost got the Harley out the other day it was in the 40s.:willy:


----------



## firecatsrt (Sep 15, 2008)

shh, don't tell anyone, new motor, disc brakes all around, aluminum radiator with twin electric fans, couple new interior pieces from the paddock... don't hurt me guys


----------



## xconcepts (Jan 4, 2009)

Too Many Projects said:


> Front disc upgrade is a non-invasive change that can be reversed without permanent damage and is sensible. I plan to do that to both the GTO, if I ever get it, and my 67 Camaro but I would like to use original 4 piston calipers to keep it period correct. I don't believe discs were an option on a 66, so the less expensive single caliper changeover would be just as effective. If you are running 14" wheels, they may need to changed as well to 15" for newer calipers. Aftermarket drop spindles can create wheel to tie rod clearance issues as well.
> 
> On the electric fan, it may help low speed cruising/parade temps but if you aren't having cooling issues now, it really isn't a necessity. It will make a few more hp available but you won't notice it unless you are using it for drag racing. An aluminum radiator is a more effective cure for temp problems related to an old/plugged radiator.
> 
> An upgrade to electronic ignition is always good. It provides more voltage capabilities for a hotter spark and better burning of the fuel. It is also maintenance free like a modern car. There are conversions for the stock distributor that leave it looking like original and stock looking coils with much more voltage output.


I'll look into the MSD unit, seems like the norm to do. Not sure about the brakes, there hasn't had a problem with them so far. I am having a slight cooling issue with her if she's driven for a little while. So thats why I was thinking the electric fan. The aluminum radiator would be a better bet though? Is it a big swap or is this something that could be switched back like the brakes?


----------



## nturner (Jan 22, 2009)

On my '67 GTO convertible I've got a 428 ( so I could keep my rebuilt matching numbers 400 safe ) with forged crank & pistons, Crane cam, roller rockers, Edelbrock performer intake & ,polished aluminum heads, Dougs headers, MSD ignition, and a Griffin radiator with mechanical fan and an electric fan behind it so I can take it in parades without overheating. The motor has about 450 hp and 460 ft/lb torque @ 5000. To stop all this I have PPG drilled/slotted discs on a 4 wheels ( it was factory with front wheel discs ) and traction bars in the rear so it'll hook up. I saved all the original parts so someday it could be switched back to stock easily. So my feelings are that I really enjoy driving it and want a car that will go and stop. Otherwise the car is an all original white/red interior car with a/c, ps, pb, ralley guages with hood tack , and and clock, electric seats/windows/antennae/trunk, tilt, red fender liners, remote mirror, and his/hers auto.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

xconcepts said:


> I'll look into the MSD unit, seems like the norm to do. Not sure about the brakes, there hasn't had a problem with them so far. I am having a slight cooling issue with her if she's driven for a little while. So thats why I was thinking the electric fan. The aluminum radiator would be a better bet though? Is it a big swap or is this something that could be switched back like the brakes?


Yes an aluminum radiator will be a direct replacement without any modification of the car/engine.


----------



## yellow69 (Feb 1, 2009)

I went to Baer big brakes front and rear, one of the best swaps I have ever done. I have had these on a couple of others as well. Only downside is that it requires 17" wheels. 
As for the MSD, I went with the 6DI, digital unit for some of the extra features like the multi retards and the rev limiters.


----------



## nturner (Jan 22, 2009)

A good solution to adding 17" wheels is a company in LA that makes a 17' hurst replica which looks like the original -- they're about $2000.00 for a set of 4, and a nice set of redlines can be made for about $900.00. I have a new set of redlines that I'll sell for $400.00 that I bought but they rubbed my red fender liners and they are still in excellent shape -- they will fit nicely on a car without the fender liners. Anyone interested can post a reply.


----------



## GTO JOHN (Dec 11, 2008)

I built my 66 GTO to drive so I put on power front discs, rear sway bar, boxed rear control arms, 4spd frame stiffeners, TH400 3spd auto, Hurst Dual Gate shifter in a modified '66 auto console.

All non-stock parts but very functional and easily switched back if somebody wanted to, but I doubt they would even if I sold the car. The mods were well thought out in my opinion and I can't wait to drive it this summer. Oh yeah I added a Tri-Power instead of the PHS 4bbl and it is a factory A/C post coupe.

If it is not rare or matching numbers, do what you want as far as mods. I had a '66 4spd GTO back in the day with a single master and drums. One day the master failed and luckily I nailed the E-Brake before I rear ended the car ahead of me at the light. Never again with a single master cylinder. Never.


----------



## the65gto (Oct 9, 2008)

I have went thru all kind-a mods to the distributer, dual points, magnito, different coils etc. and ended up with single points stock distributor. Did not notice that much difference whilst street driving. I am in the process of changing to front disc's and SS brake lines in the interest of safety and the ability to stop sooner. I have always had to plan well ahead with drum brakes to stop in time especially after listening to the WO 3x2's singing to me.  The problem I am having now, while changing the brake lines, is I noticed the body mounts are toast, the bolts are pretty well deteriated and I broke one off. Others I got out were diminished in diameter between the head of the bolt and the threads, about pencil size. p.s. Of course I saved all the original parts, spindels, brake hardware etc in case the purist in me comes back. (the photo still shows a single MS, but that has been changed out now)


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

That stinks about the mounts and bolts. Better be careful when you get the discs on, if you stop too fast, the body will slide forward off the frame....


----------



## Petey D (Feb 14, 2009)

I plan to resto-mod the crap outta my car, 4 wheel discs, hotchkis suspension, MSD ignition coil & distributor, 18in wheels, Caddy seats, nitrous, & probably more. It's a five year plan.


----------



## the65gto (Oct 9, 2008)

Too Many Projects said:


> That stinks about the mounts and bolts. Better be careful when you get the discs on, if you stop too fast, the body will slide forward off the frame....


I know you were joking....but really, the one bolt that twisted off up inside was in the reduced diameter area of the bolt. Could they all snap, probably not but once I was in a rear ender @ 35 mph and the impact snapped my drivers seat off the floor and it and I were in the back seat, knocked the key out of the ignition switch (all the dash lights were on and had to find my keys to turn it off) and pulled me out of my shoes. Sad day for me and my goat, but she was put back together. But anyways, plan to put all *NEW* bolts back.


----------

